

Larry Smith on why you will fail to have great career - shahzaib198
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iKHTawgyKWQ

======
koide
I have read a book on a similar vein. "Do the work" by Steven Pressfield.
Although he starts from the point where you know what you want to do.

Incremental improvements. Do one thing until you are convinced you can do it,
do not listen to the inner voice that puts you down, just do it. Over and over
again.

I'm still trying...

